# Back again for more advice please! Buserelin/menopur with pregnyl trigger



## Charlottots (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi Ladies,

So I just had my protocol through for ICSI #3 and this time I will be on short protocol with buserelin flare and menopur 300 iu then a pregnyl 5000iu trigger. This is completely different from the last cycle which was buserelin flare with gonal f 225 iu and ovitrelle trigger. I got a decent number of eggs last cycle but quality was poor and 2 x 5d blasts resulted in BFN. 
Have any of you ladies had a similar protocol and success? Also what is menopur like to inject as I'm used to the gonal f with the easy use pen!

Thanks x


----------



## Miss Sunshine22 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Charlototts

I've been on both those cycles in the past. No success on either, unfortunately. However, I got the most eggs (11 eggs, 9 mature) on the short protocol with menopur and pregnyl trigger, and even 1 frostie. I had my worst cycle on the flare, with gonal f, only 1 mature egg (but that was probably due to worsening endometriosis). 

As for menopur, it's easy enough to mix the powders. I quite enjoyed the daily ritual at the time  

Best of luck


----------



## Charlottots (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi Miss Sunshine

Thanks for your reply, I am less worried about the protocol having done some more research. It's just when you get used to one type of drug and then they change it. I am hoping this change will make all the difference!
Good luck with your journey x


----------

